# Evgeny Kissin



## Juan

Hi:

I have many of his CDs, he is one of my favorite pianists. He is coming in june for a (solo) concert at Teatro Colon, and i am planning to attend. I have never seen him live (just youtube videos).

Have you ever attended a Kissin concert?
How was the experience? Do you recommend it?

Thanks!


----------



## kv466

Hey, Juan. I have and it was a recital as well and I do recommend it as he is one of the finest pianists of his generation and has great taste in work selection...or usually, at least. Always a great performer, however, so if it's something you can do then by all means.


----------



## GrosseFugue

Juan, yes, you should definitely go! And at the world-famous Teatro? Lucky you.  

I heard him some years ago at Davis Hall in San Francisco. Fantastic concert. He did a number of encores as well. As long as you keep applauding he keeps coming back. I think he came back 6 or 7 times! I thought it was gonna go all night! At one point fans were going up to the stage to shake his hand or get a closer look. It was slowly turning into a rock concert vibe. :lol: The lady beside me said she'd gone to a recital of his where he performed ELEVEN encores.

One thing I need to warn you about though -- the guy is CRAZY. I had his legendary 1984 Moscow concert CD and waited in line like forever for his autograph. And when I got there he was extremely gruff and ignored anything I said. I mean he projected such an ANGRY vibe that it kinda' scared me and made me embarrassed for him. I don't know if he was just tired or pissed for personal reasons or what, but I would not wait to meet him again in person, unfortunately.


----------



## Vaneyes

I've always recognized his great talent. His playing, however, often left me undernourished. He seemed too tight, too controlled. Some of his recent releases, I've enjoyed very much--LvB, Mozart, Prokofiev. A freer style seems to be on display. May it continue.


----------

